
Debt-trap diplomacy: Papua New Guinea wants Huawei loan cancelled - amjd
https://www.afr.com/companies/telecommunications/debt-trap-diplomacy-png-wants-huawei-loan-cancelled-20200811-p55kmr
======
keenmaster
I unironically want America to expand its liberalism sphere of influence
again, without the problematic methods that it has employed in the past. It is
time for the self-flagellation and isolationism to end. America can be a major
force of good.

~~~
newen
Regardless of your personal feelings on the matter, the systematic forces
involved would result the same problematic methods that it has employed in the
past. It’s pretty much all the same people running things for the past 30
years.

~~~
r637djdjdj3rh
I don't see the problem at all, Korea and Japan are doing just fine. All
that's changed is that a lot of people lost their stomachs and bought into the
idea that the old methods don't work. The result of this 'peaceful' (creating
vacuums is handwaved as inevitable of course) attitude has been needlessly
protracted scenarios that waste everyone's time.

